# Milton lake to Berlin via mahoning river



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

Never been to either lake. Can you get a boat from Milton lake to Berlin via the Mahoning river. As in not have to take the boat out of milton and being able to go straight into the river? Deciding between these lakes to go to next week or go back to Mosquito. Thanks.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Nope you have a dam to go over! Better look at some DNR maps for ramp locations at both lakes..


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice ride up river 

Shallow beware after campground

Yes big cement dam there. No locks 
I guess you could portage if you were in canoe or kayak but not sure.


----------

